# New Sig - Chad Griggs



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Any chance someone can make me a new sig with the Gravedigger Chad Griggs, thx


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Any chance someone can make me a new sig with the Gravedigger Chad Griggs, thx









Tried something.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank mate, I like that will do nicely.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

This forum is filled with limba creation.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> This forum is filled with limba crearion.


Free time on my hand + interesting challenges from the people = sigs! 

Reality is...sometimes i just don't have any inspiration, but from time to time comes a challenge like this one...and it's a nice thing.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Keep this up and you'd definitely be nominated to the GFX Hall of Fame someday which means you'd be a part of this forums history forever.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Keep this up and you'd definitely be nominated to the GFX Hall of Fame someday which means you'd be a part of this forums history forever.


Cheers! 10x :thumb03:

They're gonna build statues in my honor! :laugh: LOL


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

limba said:


> They're gonna build statues in my honor! :laugh: LOL


Done.









:thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

limba said:


> Cheers! 10x :thumb03:
> 
> They're gonna build statues in my honor! :laugh: LOL


Limba is the man!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome man! :happy02:



Machida Karate said:


> Limba is the man!


Thanks buddy! :thumb02:


----------

